# Great News!



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I have been riding my bike up to a local pet store the last few weeks and was getting ready to ask for a job. Then today the lady there that I have been talking with asked if I wanted to work there taking care of their fish and stuff. Maybe doing reptiles and fuzzys. Anyways, I just wanted to tell everyone because everyone here is like family. Thanks for everything guys!


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

Very cool!


----------



## bmills (Apr 17, 2008)

Dude that is awesome. 20 years ago, when I was in high school in Western Australia, I did just the same.

Its awesome to have a job like that especially if parents only allow you a couple of tanks. Plus its good to know the animals in the pet shop will be well cared for by you in their short time there.

Just make sure you try and get sensible advice to customers! I was horrified just last weekend to see someone being advised that a group of 6 discus in one of those 20L (6G) all-in-one tanks would be fine and furthermore that all the preparation that was required was 2-3 days and a bit of dechlorinator. I'm sure that you'll be able to impart some better wisdom than that.

Well done buddy.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Awesome :thumb: I also did the same thing 20 years ago at the begining of my high school career 

Read those books on the shelves on your down time :thumb:


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I am really excited.  I am going to ride down today to give them my resume and fill out paperwork. I will give the best advice possible in best interest of the animals. And FishGuy, I will be all over the books.

P.S. maybe I should order an MFR shirt and wear it to get some advertisement at the store :thumb:


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

CichlidAndrew said:


> P.S. maybe I should order an MFR shirt and wear it to get some advertisement at the store :thumb:


diffenently! how old are you? maybe you could convince them to start carrying quality fish instead of the famous "mixed African Cichlids"


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

TheeMon said:


> maybe you could convince them to start carrying quality fish instead of the famous "mixed African Cichlids"


 :lol: True that.

Congrats on the job!!! Make us proud


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I will try and make you all proud. I am 15 and I am going to be a sophmore next year. And yes, they do have the mixed africans, however, they have some paracyps and chalinochromis right now.  Hopefully I can get them to start carrying some cooler cichlids. Now I need to get around to ordering a MFR t shirt. I think I am gonna go with the tiger shovelnose or the red tail cat.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I've gotten rave reviews on white T's featuring the RTC :thumb: Thanks man, you're a cool kid 8) :thumb:

I wish I could go back to those days of information overload! Fun stuff!


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I talked to them today and I am starting this weekend. They also have a nice selection of salwater so I am going to learn some more about that. Great, something else to eat up my money :lol: So I cant wait and I will use the job to advertise for MFR for sure.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Thank you for that  Be sure and let us know how your first day goes :thumb:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumb: I think that's so cool, you getting a job doing something that you'll really like and be good at. Maybe you can get an employee discount on fish etc. :wink: Let us know how you got along this weekend.


----------



## Brian325 (Feb 3, 2003)

That is great. I am now in my 40's and never worked in a pet store.. This could be a great learning tool for you. But, remember to have fun... working in a pet shop can be alot of work.. and would hate to see it be a turn off for you. so have fun.. enjoy... learn..... and when you don't know the answer.. don't make up one.. find out the answer.. you and the customer will benefit...

Brian


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The great thing that these youngsters have now that we didn't have is this, the internet. I mean, I just brought home a rat for our daughters to keep. There's rat forums, and some really informative sites out there! I usd to keep rats when I was younger so I kind of had a heads up, but the info I'm finding out there is just incredible!

If I were a young teenager starting at a pet store and couldn't answer certain questions asked to me I'd probably keep a note book, then go home and find the answers on the net :lol: When I worked at a store in high school I used to tell new employees if they were standing around the place must be perfectly clean :lol: There's ALWAYS something needing cleaned at a pet store! ALWAYS!

So don't stand there with your hands in your pockets! Clean something! :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I remember when I worked in a pet store, on my lunches in the back I'd read the books ... I think *TFG* already suggested that ... it's too early and not enough coffee to read back to make sure ... yes I'm lazy ... but anyway, read read read ... it's like a free library card for fish info.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

What store are you at?

I am willing to drive to go to a good store where I know the fish are being well cared for. There is nothing around besides "Big Box" stores here in Prescott.


----------

